# Indian River Inlet, Delaware



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

Took a trip with a friend up to Del to have a little change of scenery and do some :fishing:. We fished the inlet monday and tuesday and caught flounder, spot, croaker, seabass and a ray that had about a 4 foot wingspan.  Fun time fishing somewhere different , just like down here lost alot of gulp due to the tails being bit off. The different thing is up there we fished shallow, sometimes only about 2 feet deep and i think the deepest we got was 10 feet. here are a few pics. 


little croaker








the Rig ready to head home








17 inch flounder








Spot!








used the wheels and took the yaks down to the water, we stayed 4 houses from the water.








smaller flounder









steves 18.5 flounder, we hated throwing that size of a flounder back








17 incher on the way in








storms that ran us in


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

nice...awesome pics


----------



## HokieDJ (Apr 28, 2008)

Shame. That 18.5 would of been legal in Va


----------



## ibepressin (Aug 22, 2008)

Love the look of the fj all rigged and ready to go. Great pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

HokieDJ said:


> Shame. That 18.5 would of been legal in Va


Its legal here in DE too  I dont know why they threw it back .

Thanks for the report and glad you had a good safe trip here in Delaware !


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah he was right at the limit, he was the only keeper we caught so we threw him back to get bigger. :fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice report thanks. i think you can keep 3 @ 18.5 in DE:fishing:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

surfnsam said:


> nice report thanks. i think you can keep 3 @ 18.5 in DE:fishing:


[email protected]" in DE and the season closes Oct 13th


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i hope to get back down by the end of sept. usually fish around the piers at CHSP or the canal in Lewes.


----------

